# John Gibeau?



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I was trying to get back in contact with John Gibeau and found phone and email disconnected or changed. Could anyone update me?

Also, I have some fairly beginner questions about breeding Megophrys nasuta. I've had a healthy calling male for several years and was just lucky enough to get 2 HUGE gorgeous females. The dealer said at least one of them was in amplexus with another male during the time he had them. This female has gotten larger since. My concern is about her need to lay. If she has mature eggs and is still in quarrantine (I always quarrantine new herps for at least a month before exposing them to my others), can she safely carry the eggs for that long? Does she need to expell them even if she can't be with my male (I know they wouldn't be fertilized)? Will she re-absorb them? Will this be too risky for her? Is there anything I should do to avoid complications in the mean time? I've only had her for 3 days and am trying not to pester her until she's eating and recovered from shipping stress. Both females are alert, good body weight, no major problems that I can see. It took so long to find them so the last thing I want is to lose her to ignorance.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

John Gibeau got married I believe, so he discontinued his business.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

John's story is a bit more tricky but try sending Darren Meyer a PM (here on the board) as I know he at least had John's new contact info (it may have changed again).


----------



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks! I don't need John's business info, but do wish to get back in contact, as he was interested in Megophrys also. Which forum should I send a message to Darren on? I'm not that familiar with this board.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

Never mind, I found Darren and sent a message.


----------

